
Interfaces vs Inheritance (or, watch out Go) - wglb
http://www.artima.com/weblogs/viewpost.jsp?thread=274019
======
freakwit
Not sure why the parenthetical is "watch out Go". Isn't the article supporting
Go's take on interfaces and no inheritance?

~~~
SlyShy
Maybe what he means is "Watch out for Go".

